# Any of you made it here started with a late faint positive hpt?



## little_e

Hi ladies, I just want some positive stories... I had a mc only less then 2 months ago. During this current cycle, i.e. the first one after D&C I had a :bfn: on the day my period was due. I was so disappointed that I refused to retest as with all my previous pregnancies, the lines were very dark on the day I missed my period. I am now 5 days late and got a positive test, however it is not as strong as I expected. I am really hoping this is all normal... I really don't want to go through another miscarriage... btw I am normally very on time and we only dtd on the day I thought I was ovulating so there's little room for date error...


----------



## Nicoletta89

My first BFP was taken 2 days after my missed period and was very feint, the next morning I took another and it was a dark ass line! Good luck, I'm sure the darkness/feintnes sof the line doesn;t mean anything much!


----------



## littlemamana

I personally can't relate as I had a very dark positive but I took the test after being a week late for my period. I do, however, have a friend who had a very faint positive at first and ended up with a beautiful baby girl at the end. :)


----------



## staralfur

I actually had no idea that the faintness of the line meant anything. Mine was taken almost two weeks (roughly) after my expected period and it was extremely faint. I just assumed it was the test itself. :shrug:


----------



## sunshine20

Darkness of lines mean nothing. A line is a line (except when it's an Evap or you read it after 10 minutes or you take it out of a digital and try to read it!!)


----------



## tiredabby

i had an early miscariage in december and i kept getting faint lines.with this pregnancy i tested 10 days after i missed my periods,no line at all and i said okay ill wait for the witch to come,she dint,so i had a blood test 18 days after the negative urine test and it was POSITIVE!!!!! so wierd things can happen.


----------



## little_e

you ladies are amazing! i hope this is a good bean! it wasn't an evaporation line. It is definitely positive but just the test line isn't as dark as the control. It came out less then one minute after I dipped it in urine :D I am only worried as with my DD it was super dark by the day I missed my period and with her, I had a faint line from 10 dpo. When I hit 14 dpo and nothing I was so sure :af: is on her way but she just never showed, that's why I tested today :) It was first morning urine also...


----------



## jools21

mine was so faint that the first two I assumed were negative and carried on my merry way until I went to renew my pill prescription and found out I was pregnant!


----------



## amjon

I had a very faint line and never did another home test. I went to the doctor about a week later and they confirmed with another urine test.


----------



## dgirllamius

I had a faint positive on the first day of my missed period and it appeared very quickly (like, 20 seconds).

Went to the doctor and they confirmed it a few days later :)


----------



## ilysilly

I tested 1 or 2 days before my period was due and got THE fainest of faint lines. It was so faint there was no way anyone other than me and my OH could've seen it. I tested again several times after. Even over a week when I tested the line was still only about half of the darkness of the control line. I'm now almost 17 weeks and LO is absolutely perfect from what I know so far!


----------



## BBSJBJ

I wanted to let you know I was on cycle day 35 when I got my bfp it was faint and I was pretty late about 5-6 days and here I am at 17 weeks :flower:


----------



## mamas_melon

I had a very faint line at first, so I tested again on another brand of hpt an hour later and had a dark line. Later on the same day I used a cb digi test which was positive. I would say to maybe try another brand hpt as the sensitivity differs on each one.


----------



## little_e

Thanks guys I tested again and it was very dark so I hope all is fine.


----------



## Gunnrbear

staralfur said:


> I actually had no idea that the faintness of the line meant anything. Mine was taken almost two weeks (roughly) after my expected period and it was extremely faint. I just assumed it was the test itself. :shrug:

Hi there, I know this post is from a long time ago, but I have still a very light line 10 days after missed af. Pretty nervous, spotting, but still have all my symptoms and nausea is creeping in. I'm at 5.5 weeks ish.


----------



## minties

Each pregnancy is so different. The test line was as dark as the control line at 11dpo with my son and not that dark till about 20dpo with my daughter. 

My line this time seemed to take a while to darken up too (all 3 babies I used FRER), and in the cycle before it I had a miscarriage so I got so nervous about pale lines. Baby is currently merrily kicking away! I had HCG taken a few times with this baby too and all was fine there.


----------



## vaniilla

I have no idea how many DPO I was but working backwards I got my bfp at 4 weeks + 1 day and for 2 days it was quite faint, I agree with the other ladies that the darkness of the test is not relevant unless it's a barely there grey or took longer than 10 minutes.


I'm sure it's all fine, I know after a mc it's easy to worry but try to stay positive :hugs:


----------



## Beccy23

I had a miscarriage in July and got a faint positive 1 week after my af was due and now she is kicking away :)


----------



## Smanderson

I had faint line 10dpo and at my 12 week scan they moved my dates back by 3 days, I guess I ovd later than I thought X


----------

